# Dennis Russel Davies complete Haydn Symphonies........................



## Itullian

Only 26 dollars on Amazon.

Any good?


----------



## realdealblues

$26 is pretty cheap for a such a large set, but the performances aren't all that great. He uses a harpsichord continuo throughout. There is like a full minute of annoying applause after each work. The sound isn't real close. He drags a lot of the movements too. It's really pretty disappointing in my opinion.

ClassicsToday gave it a 5/10 for performance and a 7/10 for sound. I think that's a pretty fair rating.

Dorati is still the one to get.

Here is a very nice in depth review you might be interested in as well:
http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_features.php?id=7862

Even though he sees a few more positive things than I myself do, in the end he doesn't really recommend it either, other than maybe downloading a few specific symphonies that are interesting.


----------



## Itullian

realdealblues said:


> $26 is pretty cheap for a such a large set, but the performances aren't all that great. He uses a harpsichord continuo throughout. There is like a full minute of annoying applause after each work. The sound isn't real close. He drags a lot of the movements too. It's pretty really disappointing in my opinion.
> 
> ClassicsToday gave it a 5/10 for performance and a 7/10 for sound. I think that's a pretty fair rating.
> 
> Dorati is still the one to get.
> 
> Here is a very nice in depth review you might be interested in as well:
> http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_features.php?id=7862
> 
> Even though he sees a few more positive things than I myself do, in the end he doesn't really recommend it either, other than maybe downloading a few specific symphonies that are interesting.


Yeah, I have the Dorati and think its the best.
Just wondered about this as an alternate.
20 bucks at importcds.


----------



## KenOC

It ain't Dorati, but it's quite listenable. For the price, it's a bargain if you want a complete set (I have it).


----------



## Centropolis

I am also looking for a complete set of Haydn symphonies and know from reviews that the Dorati's set is the best to get.....and coincidentally, it is also the most expensive. I have it on my wishlist to track if the prices change.

Like other's have mentioned, the reviews I've read on the Dennis Russel Davies' cycle are not very good. I think I've read the Fischer set is not bad and it's $60 cheaper on Amazon.ca.

While on this topic of Haydn symphonies, I think when I do get the set, I need to take notes on which CDs I've listened to or else, I will have no way of keeping track 33CDs. Not to mention the number of months it will take for me to listen to all of them.


----------



## KenOC

To add to my previous post, I'd put Dorati at the top, then Davies, and then Fischer a ways behind. It may be totally a matter of taste, but Fischer often strikes me is being a bit anemic.

Agree that the applause is overdone in the Davies -- an odd decision by somebody.


----------



## Itullian

I had the Fischer and didn't care for it. The recording is mushy and unclear.
Dorati is by far the best cycle.
Wish they'd put out that anniversary box again
with that beautiful cover on it.


----------



## realdealblues

Yeah, I sold my Fischer box set. I like him in some of the early symphonies though.

I had the Incomplete Hogwood set and sold that one too.

I decided I'd keep the Dorati for a complete set and then I've got a few different Paris & London Symphonies sets to supplement and the Trevor Pinnock Sturm & Drang set.


----------



## Itullian

realdealblues said:


> Yeah, I sold my Fischer box set. I like him in some of the early symphonies though.
> 
> I had the Incomplete Hogwood set and sold that one too.
> 
> I decided I'd keep the Dorati for a complete set and then I've got a few different Paris & London Symphonies sets to supplement and the Trevor Pinnock Sturm & Drang set.


Same here.......................


----------



## Vaneyes

I have not heard anything from this Haydn set, though from what I have heard by this conductor, I'd say he's better served by Contemporary music.

FWIW The Hurwitzer gave it a 5 & 7, with Dorati as reference.

A more thorough review is available from Antony Hodgson. I suggest jumping ahead to his Summary and the applause segment.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_features.php?id=7862


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> I have not heard anything from this Haydn set, though from what I have heard by this conductor, I'd say he's better served by Contemporary music.
> 
> FWIW The Hurwitzer gave it a 5 & 7, with Dorati as reference.
> 
> A more thorough review is available from Antony Hodgson. I suggest jumping ahead to his Summary and the applause segment.
> 
> http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_features.php?id=7862


Thank you very much.
Very helpful review.


----------



## bigshot

$20 at importcds.com, it's worth a risk


----------



## Bill H.

The review says that he doesn't use the alto horn parts as written in some of the C major symphonies. 
That's a dealbreaker for me. One of the most distinctive aspects of Haydn's writing is the use of the high horns in works such as the Sturm und Drang symphonies, all the way up through L'Ours (82) and 90. 
I'll stick with Dorati, and hope that Fey's cycle gets completed (even with some of the idiosyncracies he has started to exhibit).


----------



## bigshot

I've listened to a couple of symphonies on the set, and I'm enjoying it. It isn't at all like Dorati or Fischer (I have both of their sets too). The sound is much leaner and HIPpie. Even if it isn't my all time favorite, it's not superfluous. It provides more of a stylistic alternative than Fischer, whose sound isn't all that different than Dorati.


----------



## Sonata

I'm tempted by the Dorati. I don't really need ALL the Haydn symphonies....do I?


----------



## KenOC

Sonata said:


> I'm tempted by the Dorati. I don't really need ALL the Haydn symphonies....do I?


Short answer. Yes. .........................


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> I'm tempted by the Dorati. I don't really need ALL the Haydn symphonies....do I?


Yeah, All Haydn's symphonies are worth having.
And you can't do better than the Dorati.
It will give you a lifetime of enjoyment.


----------



## Itullian

bump ..................


----------



## jtbell

Sonata said:


> I don't really need ALL the Haydn symphonies....do I?


Remember the old TV commercials for Lay's potato chips? "Betcha can't eat just one!"


----------



## bigshot

I'm enjoying the Davies set a lot. I have the other two as well, but Davies is quite different. An interesting approach.


----------



## samurai

bigshot said:


> I'm enjoying the Davies set a lot. I have the other two as well, but Davies is quite different. An interesting approach.


As someone who has just "gotten into" Haydn, and has been delving into the Davies set, I would be quite interested if you might explain what you mean by Davies readings being "different". Thanks in advance for your input and insights on this.


----------



## bigshot

It's lighter and smaller scale... more leaning toward the baroque end of classical than the romantic end.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

samurai said:


> As someone who has just "gotten into" Haydn, and has been delving into the Davies set, I would be quite interested if you might explain what you mean by Davies readings being "different". Thanks in advance for your input and insights on this.


http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_features.php?id=7862 gives a fairly decent opinion on this set, whilst referencing others I mentioned in another thread on the same set, and the summary is good.

It's cheap and good ... the Dorati is much better BUT much much more expensive.

I'd say buy and enjoy and if you can afford the Dorati later then get that too albeit though you'll then have a big fat bunch of Haydn but Mozart is far worse for big bunchings.


----------



## Funny

A couple months ago, after a year or so of buying this or that collection of 6-8 symphonies by this or that conductor I decided I had to have a complete set. I also saw the Davies on sale for a fantastic price and was ready to "add to cart" but read about the harpsichord throughout and the applause and decided against. Wound up going with the Naxos set, which is a variety of mostly lesser-known groups/conductors. It's uneven, of course, and there have been a couple of places where I can hear obviously bad playing, but it was still a good price for the number of CDs and I've been pretty happy going through it just to get to know the symphonies I hadn't heard yet. Still, once I'm unimaginably wealthy I'm hoping to get the Dorati as well.


----------



## bigshot

The thing about Amazon reviews is that you have to parse them. I saw the comments about harpsichord and applause, and something about horns too. But if you read carefully, the reviewer hadn't even bought the box or listened to it. He was going on another review and had decided not to get the set himself. The Amazon review was justification to himself. I have the set and I've heard it. I also have Fischer, Dorati a bunch of the Naxos Haydn. Davies is very good and an unique approach. Well worth getting.


----------

